# Any Loewe Fans? Wanna talk about Loewe 160th Anniversary



## winyancheung

The suede beauty case catches my eyes...I m thinking whether it should get a suede one or leather one... please give me some advice


----------



## janetalvin

I love the bag you posted but in the turquoise suede.
The leather isn't as nice.


----------



## dior24

I am a huge fan of Loewe but not a fan of Loewe 160th Anniversary. Too many logos and sorry to offend but the logos are ugly. I prefer Amazonia range.


----------



## winyancheung

dior24 said:
			
		

> I am a huge fan of Loewe but not a fan of Loewe 160th Anniversary. Too many logos and sorry to offend but the logos are ugly. I prefer Amazonia range.


Not at all. This is a forum, it is an open sharing.


----------



## maguses

I think the anniversary is cute; lots of badges to accessorise right?


----------



## winyancheung

yeah... each logo represents different stage of Loewe.


----------



## winyancheung

Some people said suede is not as expensive as leather. Reading Loewe website, they specialize in suede bags.


----------



## maguses

I think its cute and youthful! And u can use the badges for other purposes! But suede is hard to maintain and easy to ruin. So venture with care... unless u wanna display at home as an art piece which can be quite funky lol


----------



## winyancheung

maguses said:
			
		

> I think its cute and youthful! And u can use the badges for other purposes! But suede is hard to maintain and easy to ruin. So venture with care... unless u wanna display at home as an art piece which can be quite funky lol


 The badges are not removable. You are right about the suede... that's why I hestitate.


----------



## Nymph

How oddly funny it feels to have people discuss a brand for which you work for  

Am glad that you like the 160th anniversary beauty case, yan! It's got a great history, although personally, I find it a lil bulky.

In terms of colours, I actually like the tan colour the most of all that's available. Then again, it could be cos I'm such a bore. :shame: 

Loewe sure does a lotta suede bags, but I've already preferred their leather bags. Their nappa leather is sooooooooooo yummy!  

Will be kewl to find out which one you pick eventually!


----------



## pidgeon92

Never heard of this designer.... Where do they sell them?


----------



## RoseMary

^ i think it's more popular in europe. according to the website there is no store that sells loewe in the US.


----------



## ny.lon

No stores in US? That is strange.
Anybody know what the prce of the large beige one is? I really like it, and I always get sucked in my limited edition or anniversary bags.


----------



## Sternchen

What's the price range on Loewe handbags?


----------



## Nymph

Loewe's a Spanish brand, so like RoseMary said, it's more popular in Europe. It's also doing quite well in Asia!  

Shopper12 - if you can post a pic of the bag you're refering to, I can try to find out the RRP for you.

Bags start from the high hundreds - that's the entry level Pockets Collection. But average would be about S$2000 to higher.


----------



## maguses

The badges are not removable?? Strangely the SA told me the badges are all inside the bags and I can paste them anywhere lol


----------



## Nymph

I don't think so...

All the bags come with the badges already attached.


----------



## Bee...Bee

Nymph said:
			
		

> Loewe's a Spanish brand, so like RoseMary said, it's more popular in Europe. It's also doing quite well in Asia!
> 
> Shopper12 - if you can post a pic of the bag you're refering to, I can try to find out the RRP for you.
> 
> Bags start from the high hundreds - that's the entry level Pockets Collection. But average would be about S$2000 to higher.


 
*Nymph, *I'm looking for a particular briefcase (Consul with envelope-like flap) can I ask you whether they have been discontinued because the London shop has closed down and Bangkok shop says that they are not bringing anymore in.

The one I have is ref. no. 13.5170006.1580 with one compartment but I'm looking for the black/palladium hardware larger one with one compartment as well.

Thanks!


----------



## Brandolina

I like the "Amazona" it's a classic. Many people own it here in Spain. But I supposse it's not popular in the US.


----------



## Nymph

> The one I have is ref. no. 13.5170006.1580 with one compartment but I'm looking for the black/palladium hardware larger one with one compartment as well.
> 
> Thanks!


 
Hey Bee, sorry, but the product code format for Loewe is xxx.xx.xxx, so I don't understand how come you've got so many digits for ya bag.

See if you can try to find the product code for the bag in that format, and I can do a check for you?


----------



## Bee...Bee

Nymph said:
			
		

> Hey Bee, sorry, but the product code format for Loewe is xxx.xx.xxx, so I don't understand how come you've got so many digits for ya bag.
> 
> See if you can try to find the product code for the bag in that format, and I can do a check for you?


 
I cant find the xxx.yy.zzz type number on any bits of paper so can I give you the photo of everything I have instead? 












May be because its from around 2002 so its too ancient, LOL. Im looking for one size bigger than this one  still with one compartment  as a replacement to my Hermès one that Im putting in the trash (I use the the one in the pic as my computer case ).

Thanks again in advance!

P.S. I have to say that Loewe stuff may not be as well-known as other makes but the quality is really good. When some lady says: ooh, Hermès box leather patina cannot be beaten. Whatever, I had made a comparison between them together side by side and the patina on this Loewe looks at least just as good!


----------



## winyancheung

Hi all, 

Great to hear your sharing. I turn out buying the 160th Anniversary bowling bag ...


----------



## winyancheung

Nymph said:
			
		

> How oddly funny it feels to have people discuss a brand for which you work for
> 
> Am glad that you like the 160th anniversary beauty case, yan! It's got a great history, although personally, I find it a lil bulky.
> 
> In terms of colours, I actually like the tan colour the most of all that's available. Then again, it could be cos I'm such a bore. :shame:
> 
> Loewe sure does a lotta suede bags, but I've already preferred their leather bags. Their nappa leather is sooooooooooo yummy!
> 
> Will be kewl to find out which one you pick eventually!


Hi, you work for Loewe? How nice!  Do you have any staff discount? Does that beauty case come in leather? I really don't know why the logos catch my eyes.


----------



## Nymph

Bee - will try to see if I can find what you're looking for and update you again!  

Yan - I'm sorta temping for them right now, so no discounts for me.  

I haven't seen the beauty case in leather, just the 160 logo ones, but I'll ask to be sure and letcha know.

Did ya bowling bag come with logos? Or is it just a plain bowling bag? Cos that's REALLY classic!! I can't decide which is prettier - the red or the camel. But congrats on ya bowling bag. It's yums!


----------



## new convert

RoseMary said:
			
		

> ^ i think it's more popular in europe. according to the website there is no store that sells loewe in the US.


)

There is a Loewe Boutique in Honolulu Hawaii at the Ala Moana Center.


----------



## cielo781

I think the 160th anniversary bags are really cool! But suede is hard to take care of. I like the red ones best!
Here's a pic of the Amazona I spotted in the shop (sorry for the bad pic, my handphone's camera is THAT sucky)


----------



## Meow

I think the 160th anniversary bag is pretty unique... good to add it to your collection, but I would imagine it to be a display bag than a bag to use.. having said that, i think cielo781 looks great with the bag, the red suede one suits you quite a bit.. Ya, I also like the Amazona range, esp the suede ones. But I agree maguses that suede bags are high maintenance..BTW, Nymph, how much is the Amazona in Singapore? Thanks


----------



## Nymph

Meow said:
			
		

> ...BTW, Nymph, how much is the Amazona in Singapore? Thanks


 
Any particular size/ material you're looking at? I'm gonna take a walk down to the store to get a full price list for y'all   If I don't make it there during lunch, then I'll go after work, so check back in tomorrow for the prices!

*cielo781*, the red 160 looks FAB on ya! I think I most prefer the tan (cos I'm boring that way), followed by the red.  

P/s *Bee*, I'm still following up on that briefcase for ya. My manager is so sweet, and he's emailed the regional merchandiser to check if we still have that model in stores


----------



## leeleen

I love the 160th annivesary range, the bags look so fun!

I wanted the big doctor bag (dunno if there's a name) but it was out of stock in both Madrid and Barcelona, so I settled for the small shoulder bag instead! No regrets!


----------



## Nymph

Meow said:
			
		

> ... Nymph, how much is the Amazona in Singapore? Thanks


 
Mini Amazona
- suede/ calf leather, embossed logo S$1690
- suede, stitched logo $2040
- calf leather, stitched logo $1950

Amazona XXI
- suede/ calf leather, embossed logo S$1990
- suede, stitched logo $2440
- calf leather, stitched logo $2390

Did you also need the prices for the Maxi Amazona?

*leeleen*, yup! It's called the doctor's bag, or the beauty case. While it's a really cute shape, personally, I think the small shoulder bag is easier to use. Congrats on it!!


----------



## Bee...Bee

Nymph said:
			
		

> Any particular size/ material you're looking at? I'm gonna take a walk down to the store to get a full price list for y'all  If I don't make it there during lunch, then I'll go after work, so check back in tomorrow for the prices!
> 
> *cielo781*, the red 160 looks FAB on ya! I think I most prefer the tan (cos I'm boring that way), followed by the red.
> 
> P/s *Bee*, I'm still following up on that briefcase for ya. My manager is so sweet, and he's emailed the regional merchandiser to check if we still have that model in stores


 
Thanks a lot for your help! May be have to pop into Singapore sometime before I go back to London though I've just been earlier last month  (saw in the Thai newspaper that a return ticket is like cheap and cheerful US$100), I'm running out of things to do in Thailand!


----------



## winyancheung

Nymph said:
			
		

> Bee - will try to see if I can find what you're looking for and update you again!
> 
> Yan - I'm sorta temping for them right now, so no discounts for me.
> 
> I haven't seen the beauty case in leather, just the 160 logo ones, but I'll ask to be sure and letcha know.
> 
> Did ya bowling bag come with logos? Or is it just a plain bowling bag? Cos that's REALLY classic!! I can't decide which is prettier - the red or the camel. But congrats on ya bowling bag. It's yums!


 The bowling bag does come with logo and suede one. Less easy to carry over the shoulder than the pochette. I gave my credit card to the SA when she told me it is the last one in HK... simply impulsive buy!


----------



## Nymph

I would love a bowling bag! Only I have too many other bags on my wish list! :shame: Hmmmm.... In camel me thinks! *whips out imaginary credit card*  

*Bee*, come hang out in Singapore! Check out the new Loewe store displays


----------



## Meow

Nymph said:
			
		

> Mini Amazona
> - suede/ calf leather, embossed logo S$1690
> - suede, stitched logo $2040
> - calf leather, stitched logo $1950
> 
> Amazona XXI
> - suede/ calf leather, embossed logo S$1990
> - suede, stitched logo $2440
> - calf leather, stitched logo $2390
> 
> Did you also need the prices for the Maxi Amazona?
> 
> *leeleen*, yup! It's called the doctor's bag, or the beauty case. While it's a really cute shape, personally, I think the small shoulder bag is easier to use. Congrats on it!!


 
Nymph, you are such an angel!   Thanks sooo much for the pricings. You have been a great help!


----------



## Nymph

Meow said:
			
		

> Nymph, you are such an angel!  Thanks sooo much for the pricings. You have been a great help!


 
My pleasure!  Are you in Singapore, or will you be in town any time soon?

Me thinks Loewe is still quite under the radar in Singapore at the mo', which is such a pity!


----------



## crazypapi

I have the 160th anniversary shoulder bag in turquoise.
LOVE IT


----------



## Meow

Nymph said:
			
		

> My pleasure!  Are you in Singapore, or will you be in town any time soon?
> 
> Me thinks Loewe is still quite under the radar in Singapore at the mo', which is such a pity!


 
I will be visiting Singapore in Oct, but nothing is confirmed yet. But will definitely drop by the Loewe boutique if I am in Singapore


----------



## eyelove

Bee...Bee said:
			
		

> I cant find the xxx.yy.zzz type number on any bits of paper so can I give you the photo of everything I have instead?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May be because its from around 2002 so its too ancient, LOL. Im looking for one size bigger than this one  still with one compartment  as a replacement to my Hermès one that Im putting in the trash (I use the the one in the pic as my computer case ).
> 
> Thanks again in advance!
> 
> P.S. I have to say that Loewe stuff may not be as well-known as other makes but the quality is really good. When some lady says: ooh, Hermès box leather patina cannot be beaten. Whatever, I had made a comparison between them together side by side and the patina on this Loewe looks at least just as good!



The briefcase is very nice, very refined!  I like it.  Unfortunately, there is no Loewe store in Canada.


----------



## Meow

Nymph said:
			
		

> My pleasure!  Are you in Singapore, or will you be in town any time soon?
> 
> Me thinks Loewe is still quite under the radar in Singapore at the mo', which is such a pity!


 
Hello Nymph, will you be able to explain to me the difference between Mini Amazona and Amazona XXI? I thought all ( or mostly all) Amazonas are XXI, and there are just 2 types, the mini (32.5cm) and maxi (44cm)? I saw something I liked in Tokyo, but I couldnt understand the product tag? Thanks for your help


----------



## Nymph

Hey *Meow*,

This is what I understand after working with the brand for a while... (although no longer!  )

There's the Mini Amazona, then the "regular" size is called the Amazona XXI (I think this is the most common size), then there's the Maxi Amazona - bigger than the Amazona XXI. This is from the most common Amazona bag range. Then of course, there's also the travel line, which features even larger Amazona shaped bags. 

I'm not sure of the actual dimensions (although IMO, me thinks you're refering to the Amazona XXI and the Maxi Amazona respectively), so what I'm gonna do is to get my friend to measure the samples in the office, so we'll all be clear on this.  

Hope I helped clarified about the "Amazona XXI", but otherwise, PM me, and I'll try my best to "talk" you through! 

P/s While I'm no longer helping out at Loewe, I'm still following up on that briefcase for you, *Bee*. Soz it's taking forever though! :shame:


----------



## Meow

Nymph said:
			
		

> Hey *Meow*,
> 
> This is what I understand after working with the brand for a while... (although no longer!  )
> 
> There's the Mini Amazona, then the "regular" size is called the Amazona XXI (I think this is the most common size), then there's the Maxi Amazona - bigger than the Amazona XXI. This is from the most common Amazona bag range. Then of course, there's also the travel line, which features even larger Amazona shaped bags.
> 
> I'm not sure of the actual dimensions (although IMO, me thinks you're refering to the Amazona XXI and the Maxi Amazona respectively), so what I'm gonna do is to get my friend to measure the samples in the office, so we'll all be clear on this.
> 
> Hope I helped clarified about the "Amazona XXI", but otherwise, PM me, and I'll try my best to "talk" you through!
> 
> P/s While I'm no longer helping out at Loewe, I'm still following up on that briefcase for you, *Bee*. Soz it's taking forever though! :shame:


 
  Sorry to hear that you have left Loewe! And thanks very much for your clarification. I will PM you to ask for more specific questions. You have been so helpful, thank you!!


----------



## Bee...Bee

Nymph said:
			
		

> Hey *Meow*,
> 
> This is what I understand after working with the brand for a while... (although no longer!  )
> 
> There's the Mini Amazona, then the "regular" size is called the Amazona XXI (I think this is the most common size), then there's the Maxi Amazona - bigger than the Amazona XXI. This is from the most common Amazona bag range. Then of course, there's also the travel line, which features even larger Amazona shaped bags.
> 
> I'm not sure of the actual dimensions (although IMO, me thinks you're refering to the Amazona XXI and the Maxi Amazona respectively), so what I'm gonna do is to get my friend to measure the samples in the office, so we'll all be clear on this.
> 
> Hope I helped clarified about the "Amazona XXI", but otherwise, PM me, and I'll try my best to "talk" you through!
> 
> P/s While I'm no longer helping out at Loewe, I'm still following up on that briefcase for you, *Bee*. Soz it's taking forever though! :shame:


 
Don't worry about it, thank you so much for your time but I'm now pretty certain that it's discontinued given that even the store manager is staying silent about it (the store manager in Bangkok said they don't carry it anymore ). May be I'll have to go to Madrid to get this done and dusted forever!


----------



## winyancheung

:s  Hi all, I am overcoming a sudden issue of my family. I need to sell my brand new bought Loewe bag. Anyone would be interested?  I can post more pictures here.


----------



## Nymph

winyancheung said:
			
		

> :s Hi all, I am overcoming a sudden issue of my family. I need to sell my brand new bought Loewe bag. Anyone would be interested?  I can post more pictures here.


 
I'm so sorry to hear that you're going through something, and hafta give up your bag - I know how happy you were when you got it! 

Perhaps you wanna give eBay a shot? G'luck with that!


----------



## winyancheung

It is even more heartbreaking when I attempted to call the 2nd shop in Hong Kong. They say No to suede and Loewe.


----------



## astralx

Does anyone know whether the suede/patent ones (like my avatar pic!) are more expensive than the full suede ones? 

Am heading to Spain end of the year, and I hope to get the ones lined with patent! Not sure which collection it is from though


----------



## sarahcantiik

My mom and I used to be Loewe fans. No longer though, their new designs are so different we no longer like them. My mom has a few of those suede bags like in astralx's avatar, the full suede ones though. I think she has them in camel, light khaki (almost beige), and dark greenish color. I think that's their signature bag. 
We liked Loewe for their simplicity and classic, and the new designs no longer represent those.


----------



## heavenlyn

Sonygal said:


> Hey loewe Lovers,
> 
> my hubby bought me a loewe bag last week. Unfortunately, its not the design I am eyeing for!!! I thought he knew!! Bought it for SGD 1830 and I am willing to let it go for SGD 1600. if any one is interested, please PM me... Its a bolso Amazona, sueda, brown....



oh gee, sorry to hear it's not what you've wanted. anyway great price., someone should grab it!


----------



## lovelv

I bough this bag 2 months ago, and i love it!! what do you think about it? thanks for your help!! its call loewe.


----------



## riceandsoup

Gorgeous! I love the Amazona range, and the Napa Aire, and the new spring bucket bags....Loewe is a really underrated brand.


----------



## heather123

Lovely bag! I first heard of Loewe years ago when I lived in Britain. Now that I live in Ireland I have never seen any Loewe bags and had forgotten all about the brand. In my memory it was always a very classy, quite expensive brand, and never became 'chav' like Burberry. Enjoy that delightful bag!


----------



## lucretias

i've seen the amazona before and love the simple elegant design. Enjoy!


----------



## fufu

Very pretty, congrats


----------



## shoeguru3

I like it too. Very nice.


----------



## zacorey

Gorgeous!!!   Is it heavy?


----------



## seahorseinstripes

it's cute! not sure about the material though


----------



## lovelv

Thank you for your replies!! the material is very, very nice, and the leather on the handles very soft, i dont know if i am keeping her, but its lovely and you are making me love it more..


----------



## valkyrie360

Loewe rocks!  The color is gorgeous and the suede must feel so good!


----------



## ophy

In love with the Loewe Calle!  I was wondering if any ladies in Europe (preferably Spain) or Honolulu can tell me what is the pricing on a Napa leather Calle.  Not really interested in exotics but the ostrich pricing is about USD$10,000 if anyone is curious.


----------



## brigadeiro

Wow! What an interesting looking bag! Like a prickly pear! :shame:


----------



## bABy Steffy

OMG, that's one of the prettiest bags I've EVER seen!!!


----------



## andee

I just saw these in some mag and I stopped and admired them. I think Loewe is now headed by the former Mulberry head guy.

Lowe will be really making a move this year to great bags.
This one calle (street) is fabulous.


----------



## europa85

lovelv said:


> I bough this bag 2 months ago, and i love it!! what do you think about it? thanks for your help!! its call loewe.
> 
> View attachment 397778
> 
> 
> View attachment 397779
> 
> 
> View attachment 397780


 
Hey, so what happen to the gorgeous loewe amazona, have u used it well? Is it really handy as how it looks? I am curious for I'm seriously want to buy an amazona bag. but not sure which size though, the mini or medium one. Which one is yours?

Thanks!


----------



## europa85

Nymph said:


> Hey *Meow*,
> 
> This is what I understand after working with the brand for a while... (although no longer!  )
> 
> There's the Mini Amazona, then the "regular" size is called the Amazona XXI (I think this is the most common size), then there's the Maxi Amazona - bigger than the Amazona XXI. This is from the most common Amazona bag range. Then of course, there's also the travel line, which features even larger Amazona shaped bags.
> 
> I'm not sure of the actual dimensions (although IMO, me thinks you're refering to the Amazona XXI and the Maxi Amazona respectively), so what I'm gonna do is to get my friend to measure the samples in the office, so we'll all be clear on this.
> 
> Hope I helped clarified about the "Amazona XXI", but otherwise, PM me, and I'll try my best to "talk" you through!
> 
> P/s While I'm no longer helping out at Loewe, I'm still following up on that briefcase for you, *Bee*. Soz it's taking forever though! :shame:


 
Thanks for your info, Nymph. Guess even till now, few yrs after your post Amazona sizes are still same but weirdly now they say no more XXI, the just refer it as mini and medium. Mini for the 26cm and medium for the 40cm bag.
Hey nymph, can I as for your advice? I am really in dilemma on whether I shd get the mini one or the medium one.
Thanks beforehand though.


ps: anyone can tell me how to PM a person? I couldnt find a function for that


----------



## bagsfan2008

I have an amazona black suede mini.  I get lots of compliments from friends and stares from strangers.  
The amazona looks best when fully filled.  Therefore, what size to get depends on how much staff you carry on a daily basis.  I recommend the mini which is roomy enough for daily use as the medium wont look nice unless you have lots of stuff to fill the bag fully.
I may want to let go my bag cos realised I don't have many outfits that goes with the pretty black suede.  Wanna get a different color.  Black is the most beautiful color though.. cos the contrast with the embossed loewe logo is very pretty.


----------



## CoachGrandma

Its gorgeous!


----------



## europa85

bagsfan2008 said:


> I have an amazona black suede mini. I get lots of compliments from friends and stares from strangers.
> The amazona looks best when fully filled. Therefore, what size to get depends on how much staff you carry on a daily basis. I recommend the mini which is roomy enough for daily use as the medium wont look nice unless you have lots of stuff to fill the bag fully.
> I may want to let go my bag cos realised I don't have many outfits that goes with the pretty black suede. Wanna get a different color. Black is the most beautiful color though.. cos the contrast with the embossed loewe logo is very pretty.


 
Hi hi, it is very cute =)
I only saw your reply after I bought the medium size amazona  and yeah, I don't really have that much stuff which make it end up kinda flat and not so cute anymore ush: sob sob...
But thanks for the advice though, I'll take note of it for the next Amazona. haha..


----------



## fufu

the color is tdf ^^


----------



## danakm

It's really pretty 

How much was it?


----------



## Designers Loft

Very nice!


----------



## bagsfan2008

europa85 said:


> Hi hi, it is very cute =)
> I only saw your reply after I bought the medium size amazona  and yeah, I don't really have that much stuff which make it end up kinda flat and not so cute anymore ush: sob sob...
> But thanks for the advice though, I'll take note of it for the next Amazona. haha..


The medium is nice too.  What I can suggest is put a shawl (roll it up) in it.  Your bag will look fuller and pretty.
What color is your amazona?


----------



## bagsfan2008

danakm said:


> It's really pretty
> 
> How much was it?


Pretty hor.  Price was SGD1,790.  Black is most pretty thats why I chose black.  
Xxx
Read our rules!


----------



## bagpunk

I recently noticed an increasing number of Loewe bags around me and became rather curious. Especially their square boxy satchels (not sure what they are called). I know they have fab leather. Any of you own one and if so would you mind sharing a pic or two? I saw one with Loewe's logo made of metal, a huge one right up front and it was so pretty since their logo looks like a lovely pattern rather than the usual exhibitionist tacky sort (if you know what I mean). Thanks!


----------



## speedyqueen

Here is a thread with some pics. The square satchel one is called Amazona - it comes in various sizes and leathers.

http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/loewe-anyone-179034.html


----------



## dragoncandy

hi all.. i am bumping this thread up.. i recently saw someone carrying the doctor bag and i it.. i know it is way late, but anyone have idea where i can still find the 160 anniversary doctor bag? i don't see any on ebay.com maybe since it is not that popular in USA. and how much was it retailed for? i appreciate any info on this bag.. thank you so much


----------



## Destineee

Ladies, i wanted to get a leather Amazona, but can decide on the colour.. Gold , Silver or Black is a better choice?


----------



## itin21

Hi all,...

i just want to ask, how can you recognise the genuine LOEWE 160 Aniversario? 

My cousin gave me this bag as a gift. This bag has lots of Loewe pins, red color, suede and embosses with lots of Loewe logos. I dont have any idea about this bag, is it genuine or fake. I already posted a thread in "Authenticate This...." but no one answer it until now.

The thread is in this link:
http://forum.purseblog.com/authenticate-this/authenticate-this-loewe-160-aniversario-435771.html

Can anyone help me, please....


----------



## shebag

maguses said:


> I think its cute and youthful! And u can use the badges for other purposes! But suede is hard to maintain and easy to ruin. So venture with care... unless u wanna display at home as an art piece which can be quite funky lol


 
It's true that owning a suede bag requires extra steps in taking care of it. I have two Loewe bags, one of which is a dark green suede bag and the other a denim handbag, both gifts from my husband. Whenever it's raining and I intend to go out, you can be sure that this suede Loewe bag won't be my choice because I don't wanna risk getting it wet and ruined. My husband also bought me a little care kit that comprises a soft suede brush to brush and maintain the suede, a 'rubber' to remove any dry stains, and a 'pounder' to knock off dust from the bag after each use. Though this bag requires more maintenance, I find it kinda fun to use the care kit.


----------



## puff puff

gonna bump this thread up again. yes, i love loewe! my dad bought me an amazona for my birthday last year and the leather is sooo soft!  i recently saw a 160th anniversary amazona on ebay and am seriously considering getting it. but i have no idea if it is authentic! any one knows how to tell or check if it is real or merely a replica???


----------



## Sycomore

Loewe is a really gorgeous brand, their leather bags are amazing. They work very nice with exotics aswell. The price is pretty high tough, I dont like the aniversary bag, I think their classics are nicer.


----------



## dcast911

I am in LOVE with this bag in the black or dove gray leather.  Does anyone know where you can buy them and how much they cost?


----------



## bagpunk

black! i saw one and it is amazing. loewe bags is about the only bag i would buy in black. their leather is so amazing that any colour would be distracting!


----------



## calneva

Destineee said:


> Ladies, i wanted to get a leather Amazona, but can decide on the colour.. Gold , Silver or Black is a better choice?



Another vote for black.  Very cute bag.


----------

